# Winter camping



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

We will be camping around Arizona, New Mexico, Louisiana, northern Florida, Alabama and Tennessee from just after Christmas through the second week in March.

If anyone wants to meet up, let me know and I'll see what we can do.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Arizona but not California 🙄


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Any of that close to Ontario?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The title of the thread sounded really tough but it is the warmer states


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

David Winners said:


> We will be camping around Arizona, New Mexico, Louisiana, northern Florida, Alabama and Tennessee from just after Christmas through the second week in March.
> 
> If anyone wants to meet up, let me know and I'll see what we can do.


Ummmm you forgot Ontario?


----------



## mere_de_tous (Dec 23, 2020)

Have you been to Goblin Valley in Utah? It’s pretty neat!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Saphire said:


> Ummmm you forgot Ontario?


Um, no. You just live in a latitudinally challenged location


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

mere_de_tous said:


> Have you been to Goblin Valley in Utah? It’s pretty neat!


Not in January, thanks!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

David Winners said:


> Um, no. You just live in a latitudinally challenged location


😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Sounds exciting! Tent camping or RV? How does Valor like camping?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

We’re going to go around each. Maybes the next time you’re I’m the north east.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Saphire said:


> 😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔
> View attachment 579155


Well, you could always visit certain people who actually live where he wants to go...


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Zeppy said:


> Sounds exciting! Tent camping or RV? How does Valor like camping?


RV and both dogs love it. They go everywhere with us.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Well, you could always visit certain people who actually live where he wants to go...


She could also visit the amazing state park campground that we call home base and camp at all summer


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Saphire said:


> 😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😪😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😥😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓😓💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔
> View attachment 579155


When the border opens and it's not WINTER, we will head up that way


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

What is the "amazing state campground you call home base all summer? And if you ever plan a northwestern trip, there are several of us in Montana as well as other western states. But you would want to interrupt your summer base camp...
We don't have new puppy yet, but it sounds like the time this neck of the woods comes on rotation, we probably will.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

David Winners said:


> She could also visit the amazing state park campground that we call home base and camp at all summer


WE aren’t allowed to cross the border yet but ummmmm you are lol


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

David Winners said:


> When the border opens and it's not WINTER, we will head up that way


So I need to do a road trip? Punk is kinda fascinated with Gus. And she adores @Saphire.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Saphire said:


> WE aren’t allowed to cross the border yet but ummmmm you are lol


It will be January in Ontario. I'm not camping in Ontario in the winter. Nope. Not happening.

I'll see you next summer


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Absolutely


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

SMcN said:


> What is the "amazing state campground you call home base all summer? And if you ever plan a northwestern trip, there are several of us in Montana as well as other western states. But you would want to interrupt your summer base camp...
> We don't have new puppy yet, but it sounds like the time this neck of the woods comes on rotation, we probably will.


Harrison Lake State Park





Harrison Lake State Park


Located in the midst of gently rolling hills in northwest Ohio, the 142-acre Harrison Lake State Park offers wooded splendor in an agricultural region.




ohiodnr.gov





Sites are huge and well kept. Dog beach. Nice bath houses. Laundry facilities. There is a Harvest Host winery (Stony Ridge) about 15 minutes away with 2 great spots for off leash adventures right north of there. Horse stables about 5 minutes away. 

We would like to get out that way.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Sounds like a lot of fun! Wish I could do that, travel around and adventure with your dogs, gosh it sounds like heaven


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Lake Louisa State Park


Thirty minutes outside of Orlando, a natural theme park awaits those with a hearty outdoor spirit. The park’s three major lakes will transform idle observers into active participants with canoeing, kayaking and paddleboarding among this park’s many thrills.




www.floridastateparks.org





Even has glamping 😁


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

SMcN said:


> What is the "amazing state campground you call home base all summer? And if you ever plan a northwestern trip, there are several of us in Montana as well as other western states. But you would want to interrupt your summer base camp...
> We don't have new puppy yet, but it sounds like the time this neck of the woods comes on rotation, we probably will.


Yes, the Bitterroot Valley is known as the "banana belt" of Montana as it doesn't get quite as cold and snowy as the rest of the state. And we have public lands and campgrounds galore, maybe not so much in the winter though there are some USFS rental cabins. Just sayin'.  I know at least 2 other members here in the Valley or in nearby Missoula, including @SMcN whom it turns out lives in my town and we were already acquainted! Would definitely be fun to meet up!


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

We will spend Nov and Dec in the Gulf Shores area of Alabama, just west of Pensacola. January in mid Florida, from there who knows. Currently in Arkansas.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

We are at Karchner Caverns in Arizona until the middle of January.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

@David Winners Keep a look out for Montana plates. I think about half the population snowbirds to Arizona...


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

It's not Winter camping unless the temps are well below 32F and there's SNOW


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

WNGD said:


> It's not Winter camping unless the temps are well below 32F and there's SNOW


I must admit, every time I see the title to this thread, that's what I think of. Products of our environment that we are. (Though I had to look up what 32F was in C)


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I kind of did that on purpose 

I'm old and broken and I don't really want to deal with "winter" as I know it.

If it weren't for having 2 grandkids with their first Christmas this year, we would have been gone mid November


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

It’s called leaving your winter at home, and cheating by running away to milder climates 😁


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

David Winners said:


> I kind of did that on purpose
> 
> I'm old and broken and I don't really want to deal with "winter" as I know it.
> 
> If it weren't for having 2 grandkids with their first Christmas this year, we would have been gone mid November


Be careful, it's amazing how fast your blood thins. This is our second winter south of i10 instead of northwest of Chicago. Now when it hits the 40s, feels like the low 20s used too


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

drparker151 said:


> Be careful, it's amazing how fast your blood thins. This is our second winter south of i10 instead of northwest of Chicago. Now when it hits the 40s, feels like the low 20s used to


Yup.
Move south, and turn into a lizard...


----------

